# Rumpwhites - The start of the line



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello all
Got a lovely 2.4 black rumpwhites from Cait (Many, many thanks)
So the girls were finally old enough to breed, so the biggest girl of the bunch went first and here are here just over a week old daughters. Very happy with this first bunch, I wanted good strong girls from the first litter so selected for that before the markings came through so surprised and happy to have got a fairly good looking girl in the first bunch.
Ended up with
2 Black Rumpwhites
1 Choc Rumpwhite
1 Choc Self (nice big girl, too light in colour, zero rump markings, one to go into the pet line i think)

One of the blacks has a pretty perfect under (pics way to blurry of that bit), nice clean tail and bum with no dots or anything and only a slight wobble to the top line. Getting my eye in on structure is going to take time and the other black is a bigger girl so just time now to see how they come along. 

















With more girls due to pop this weekend looks like I will have to take the plunge this year and actually start showing things :shock:


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Very precious!! Good luck!!


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Your mice are very cute. Good luck with the lines


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Its really neat to see how the variety can be blotchy like any other marked mouse. I guess I always imagined them perfect every time. :3 Good luck!


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Frizzle said:


> Its really neat to see how the variety can be blotchy like any other marked mouse. I guess I always imagined them perfect every time. :3 Good luck!


Yeah you get spots and splodges. I remember from my first time round dabbling with the rumpwhites i had one that kept throwing babies with white bums but black back legs so from the top it looked like they were wearing big white knickers :lol:


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

very nice, love the rumpwhites


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

very nice, love the rumpwhites


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent news, glad they're doing well for you! I'll be watching this thread for more photos


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Stunning


----------

